# المعادن الحرارية عالية درجة النصهار



## د.عماد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على بودرة معدن الكروم النيكل المولبدنم المنجنيز الكوبلت وذلك لعمل مشروع قومى فى مصر ويشرفنا من ينضم الينا فى تاسيس هذا المشروع وارجو التواصل 
وعلى فكرة انا اريد تصنيع هذة البودرة المعدنية فى مصر وليس شرائها مصنعة يعنى مطلوب كيفية الصناعة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## وائل عبده (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريت يا دكتور عماد وكيف يتم التواصل معك


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (26 ديسمبر 2009)

قمت بعمل مشروع تخرج من التراب الناتج من صناعة الحديد والصلب واستخلصنا زنك بودر 
وذلك من خلال الهيدروميتالورجي وهي اساس للحصول على البودر المعدني ولكن يشترط ان تكون ايونات المعدن الذائبة بالمحلول لها تركيز منخفض 
يتم انتاج النحاس البودر بالهيدروميتالورجي ويشترط ان يكون تركيز ايونات النحاس لها تركيز منخفض كذلك الحال للمنجنيز 
اعتقد ان الكروم لانه سريع الاكسدة فإن هذا يمثل مشكلة كبيرة خاصة مع زيادة المساحة السطحية واقترح ان يتم انتاجه في خلايا محاطة بجو من الارجون منعا للاكسدة 
يمكنك الحصول عليه من التراب الخاص بصناعة الاستل ستيل وهو متوفر في مصنع اركوستيل في مدينة السادات


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (26 ديسمبر 2009)

يمكنك يادكتور عماد الاستعانة بمجلةdirect science


----------

